# Used Italian furniture for sale



## Collier (May 12, 2012)

I have some classical-style furniture made in Italy for sale. They are from my previous home of 3000 sqft and since I've moved out, I don't need them anymore. They are made with Italian fine wood at about 80% off original price. Photos are attached, but we also have many others not shown in them.

They will be displayed at the following time and venue.

Date: 22-30 May
Address: Flat E, 4/F 2G Hok Yuen Street, Phase 2, Hang Fung Industrial Building, Hung Hom, Kowloon
Contact: Ms. Kim 6076-0316

Please feel free to contact us to make an appointment!


----------

